# Small cheese smoke



## ds7662 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok, so I had been talkin' to the Wife for some time about smoking cheese. She loves the stuff. Was out in the western part of VA the other day and happened to make it by a Menonite/Amish store. Called "The Cheese Shop"
Got some great deals and gave me a reason to smoke the cheese. Used apple chips and smoked for about 1 1/2 hours. Turned out real good.

1 pound Sharp Cheddar
1 pound Mild Cheddar
1/2 pound of Gouda
1 pound of Swiss.

Here it is right after being placed on ECB .


A little apple smoke starting to come out.



The temp. Held this the entire time..


Finished product.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks great DS!!


----------



## glued2it (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks gouda!


----------



## ds7662 (Feb 3, 2008)

Peaked at the 77* shown. It held that temp throughout the smoke. 
Used 2 pieces of lump that I got going good. Had the Water pan in with water (don't have any sand at this time).


----------



## ds7662 (Feb 3, 2008)

Good play on the word.


----------



## ron50 (Feb 3, 2008)

For the apple wood; did you use a chunk or chips to go with the lump?


----------



## capt dan (Feb 3, 2008)

Man thats a good luckin bunch -o-cheese! I wanna try that someday, I like smoked cheese. It sure is expensive to buy!


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 3, 2008)

That cheese looks pretty yummy! 

Tried my first cheese smoke yesterday and am hooked---this site and everyone's suggestions/recipes are really awesome!  I hope that splitting more wood will make up for the extra calories!!


----------



## ds7662 (Feb 3, 2008)

Used chips Ron. All I can find around here.
All the apple wood I got last weekend is stacked and seasoning.


----------

